# This site is genius!



## Beavos (May 31, 2011)

Not sure where best to put this, but we have just come home after a month wildcamping in Scotland, and I cleverly became a full member and downloaded the POI from this site before we went....and it was BRILLIANT!!!
Thank you SO much wildcamper people, we just had a fantastic time, loads of the stopping places were fab and it was so easy, I didn't really ever want to come home!
But here I am, planning my next trip and I just wanted to beam about it all somewhere!

Does anyone have any tips about wildcamping in Europe...is it as easy as it was in Scotland?
Best wishes, Carole


----------



## Canalsman (May 31, 2011)

I'm glad you had a good time and found the download useful 

All the best ...

Chris


----------



## Jude (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely agree with everything everyone has said.  Just back from France, spent 10 nights in Aires using the Vicarious book, but also finding lots more places.  Last month went to Northumberland and Scotland and used the POI on Tom Tom loaded with infor from this site.  Had wonderful time and found it vey useful.

Happy camping eveyone.


----------



## Mothman (Aug 18, 2011)

Absolutely agree there this site is Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat:banana::banana::banana::banana:

Barrington B,


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a thumbs up from us too. The POI came in useful the other day, although I would not recommend trying to find somewhere in the dark! All the other times we have been out and about there hasn't been anywhere close to our location.

I've often wondered what the criteria is for advising on locations? For instance, I know of local ones to where I live but as I have never used them I can't be sure if I should recommend them.

Gary


----------



## Canalsman (May 9, 2012)

POI stands for Point Of Interest.

Full members of this site can download a set of files with around 4,300 wild camping places throughout England, Wales and Scotland. The data is updated monthly from March to October, and every couple of months in the Autumn and Winter.

The files included allow you to browse places when online using Google Earth, or load them into Autoroute on your computer for offline use, or load them into a satnav for use when on the road. Garmin, TomTom, Navman and Navigon satnav's are supported.

Regards

Chris


----------



## AdamBorzy (May 24, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> Full members of this site can download a set of files with around 4,300 wild camping places throughout England, Wales and Scotland. The data is updated monthly from March to October, and every couple of months in the Autumn and Winter.
> 
> The files included allow you to browse places when online using Google Earth, or load them into Autoroute on your computer for offline use, or load them into a satnav for use when on the road. Garmin, TomTom, Navman and Navigon satnav's are supported.



How brilliant! I guess that’s one good reason why there is a need to upgrade to a full membership.  :boat:


----------



## Canalsman (May 24, 2012)

AdamBorzy said:


> How brilliant! I guess that’s one good reason why there is a need to upgrade to a full membership.  :boat:



Yep


----------

